# Rescaping w/ fresh aqua soil but existing filter, when add fish?



## Jack Reilly (3 Feb 2019)

Hello,

I only run a single aquarium. I want to do a rescape soon (tank been running for over a year).

I plan to keep the fish in a 70 litre bucket with the filter running on it while I rescape the tank (so just a day or so). 

My question is if I rescape with fresh ADA Amazonia aquasoil, am I able to add fish back into the tank immediately, using the existing filter? The existing filter is mature at 1year old, full of seachem matrix.

Will a mature canister be able to handle fresh Amazonia which is leaking extra ammonia?

If I can't immediately add the fish I'm not sure how I'm meant to rescape without getting a second tank (tiny apartment, can't really do this).


----------



## soggybongo (3 Feb 2019)

I wouldn't bother with any substrate and just use the bucket with your tank water and filter.
be gentle with the filter as you'll find a bucket full of detritus. Have some ready made up water to hand just in case.
what filter are you using though as I wouldn't be putting a Fluval fx6 into a 70ltr bucket.


----------



## Kalum (3 Feb 2019)

I've just done the same and rescaped with new Amazonia and using a mature filter and I still seen an ammonia spike at the start for the first week, the filter was handling it but just not quick enough to begin with

Daily water changes with full dosing of prime for the whole tank might help you overcome the initial spike if you've no other option but it's not ideal

Build up the bacteria in your filter by cleaning then feeding heavy until you rescape


----------



## Jack Reilly (3 Feb 2019)

soggybongo said:


> I wouldn't bother with any substrate and just use the bucket with your tank water and filter.
> be gentle with the filter as you'll find a bucket full of detritus. Have some ready made up water to hand just in case.
> what filter are you using though as I wouldn't be putting a Fluval fx6 into a 70ltr bucket.



Oase 350. I was planning on having the lily pipe just above the water surface as that seems to lower the flow. Otherwise I can just wraps the outlet with some sponge.


----------



## Jack Reilly (3 Feb 2019)

Kalum said:


> I've just done the same and rescaped with new Amazonia and using a mature filter and I still seen an ammonia spike at the start for the first week, the filter was handling it but just not quick enough to begin with
> 
> Daily water changes with full dosing of prime for the whole tank might help you overcome the initial spike if you've no other option but it's not ideal
> 
> Build up the bacteria in your filter by cleaning then feeding heavy until you rescape


When did you readd livestock and were they okay ?

I could always keep the fish in the bucket for a week but it would mean running a second filter which I’d need to cycle first (and buy...).

What about if I put the new Amazonia in the bucket for a few weeks with it’s own seeded filter to cycle it first?

Another option would be to use something like cal aqua soil that doesn’t cause amonia spike, but I think ADA is the best soil. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Kalum (3 Feb 2019)

Ah you don't have the Amazonia yet, go for Tropica then!

Mine isn't getting stocked till after 2-3 weeks


----------



## Jack Reilly (3 Feb 2019)

Kalum said:


> Ah you don't have the Amazonia yet, go for Tropica then!
> 
> Mine isn't getting stocked till after 2-3 weeks


I would but Tropica don't seem to have any distributors in Australia.


----------



## soggybongo (3 Feb 2019)

Jack Reilly said:


> Oase 350. I was planning on having the lily pipe just above the water surface as that seems to lower the flow. Otherwise I can just wraps the outlet with some sponge.


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Feb 2019)

I would not expose fish to possible ammonia spikes. The filter may handle some but the exposure to toxic ammonia, although it may not kill fish outright, will have long term effect on their well being and fish normally die premature of diseases within half a year to a year of the exposure. So I'd keep them in the bucket, or even better, in a plastic tub and I'd only introduce them once the main tank has stabilized. You can steal a piece of cycled media to add to your new filter. Also, long term, having two filters in a tank aids in redundancy. A lot can happen over the years and it is good being safe than sorry. Extra filtration is always a benefit too.


----------



## rubadudbdub (3 Feb 2019)

I have just set up a fluval spec 19l with tropica soil.  Soil depth is about 1.5 to 2” with a slope at one end up to about 3”.  I used a bit of wood out of another tank and unknown to me a tiny cherry shrimp hitch hiked.  Water changes were as per the tropical app, so 50% twice a week.  The cherry shrimp was discovered about two weeks down the line.

So with modest amounts of tropica soil the ammonia spikes weren’t enough to kill the shrimp, with regular water changes.  It’s a pity you cannot get it in Aus.

If Ada soil is what you really want I’d put it in a bucket for a couple of weeks and change water regularly to leach out the initial ammonia spike.  I’d also stir the soil to ensure it’s all been exposed

Or option two, rescape and use a substrate under gravel, rather than soil.   That’s what I did in my existing 125l using jbl substrate and low tech the plants are looking great.


----------

